# Cross and Coffin



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Well, a couple of you have asked. They are nothing special, but they were used for Halloween 2006.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Very nice, DF.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice coffin and corpse dflowers
your cross looks heavy.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Very nice props dflowers. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice job dflowers!!!


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the nice comments.

Lilly, the cross is actually very lightweight. It is just made of 4" whiteboard and one Anatomical Chart Bucky Skull. It probably weighs around 4 - 5 pounds or less.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks great.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Those are great... love how you did that cross, dflowers!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I must say that I'm quite impressd at the cross as well! That really looks nice and under the right light, it would give the heebie jeebies out of just about anyone!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks great. How big is the cross? And what did you use for corsping, latex?


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Scareme, The cross stands about 36" tall and I used latex and webbing. Message me for further details or I plan on writing up a how to soon.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Sickie, Thanks. I always use crrey lighting to light it.


----------

